# A penny for your thoughts.



## JaKuB (Apr 6, 2009)

Long time listener, first time caller....

I've spent a decent amount of my time reading through numerous threads you guys have posted and replied to, and trying to figure out if Thailand would be a good fit for a potential "new life" as everything I've seen and heard sounds almost too good to be true for the most part. Before I ask too many questions (mind you I will, forgive me) I suppose I should explain myself briefly.

I'm a 25 year old american male, who has more or less given up on America. Its government, its people, its freezing weather where I live, its economy and its way of life in general has lost its appeal, and I'm in dire need of change. (Obama promised it, but I don't see it) 

Anyways, 

I've noticed if not a majority, a LOT of folks reasoning behind relocating to thailand would be the women, or realistically - the girls... and as much as I like thai girls, that's not weighing heavy into why I want to escape the u.S.A. An added benefit though, granted.  (Im capable of getting attractive thai women where I'm currently located, whom aren't only after my wallet)

King, Frog, Serendipity, Help me out here if you would be so kind.

Question #1 What jobs/skills are currently needed in Thailand, so much so that expats/foreigners are being hired and paid modestly well? (not looking to strike it rich, just a paycheck) I'm still young, and have time to train, learn, plan, and save... 

#2 I'm considering planning a vacation to Thailand after much much much more research, what are some things that are a MUST see. Where would YOU go? Bangkok, Phuket, Pattaya? Where would you choose? Beautiful water, beautiful women (not bar-girls), entertaining night life, friendly people, good food, fun activities, etc. 

#3 How much money should I be expecting to burn, for a 5-6 day trip? (u.s. dollars) Plane tickets aside, just hotels, food, activities, etc? Rough estimates are all I can really expect, but it's better than nothing. What is the american dollar worth in Thailand now anyways? Since the federal reserve continues to make our money worthless, I figure this is a decent question. 

#4 If you COULD do it all over again, is there any place in the world besides Thailand you would have chosen? I recall Vietnam being one of your answers... but I'm obviously new to the idea of becoming an expat, and haven't considered too many options outside of the u.s. with the exception of the netherlands. This website has many possibilities, alone... and I'm just trying to gather as much info as I can, and learn as much as possible.

#5 How many american dollars do you spend a year? A month? Living modestly, not with different "pillows" every day, lobster dinners, and 3 bedroom condos... granted, you've worked your entire life and deserve to enjoy the days you've got left, and enjoy them well... those things aren't a necessity in my book. How much would it take for a young man like myself to survive in a one bedroom condo, with tv and highspeed, food and water, alcohol and women... A simple guess would be sufficient. Also, are you all rich or something? Millions of baht spent? What's that translate to in my world? I thought Thailand was a place for the middle class to retire and live well beyond their means? A rich person could have an effing field day. Are there any other countries that you're aware of where, an american can go from middle class to rich? 

I'm done... but any other information, preventive measures, culture shocks, things to look out for if I do plan to visit, any tips, information, anything to make my visit more pleasureable would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for anyone who does reply!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

JaKuB said:


> Long time listener, first time caller....
> 
> I've spent a decent amount of my time reading through numerous threads you guys have posted and replied to, and trying to figure out if Thailand would be a good fit for a potential "new life" as everything I've seen and heard sounds almost too good to be true for the most part. Before I ask too many questions (mind you I will, forgive me) I suppose I should explain myself briefly.
> 
> ...


I'll have a go at answering, but a 100 people will give you a 100 answers (at least)...
Personally, I didn't come to LoS (Land of Smiles - Thailand) for the women - I was already married to a Thai before moving full time. I fell in love with the country whilst visiting. I had a Thai restaurant when in was younger (about 15 years ago or so now) co-owned with a school friend that was Thai. I ended up marrying his niece. 

Your Q's:
1# Thailand is struggling like the rest of the world. Unemployment is exopected to hit 1,000,000 by the end of the year - the highest recorded number. Jobs are a lot harder to come by. There are also laws as to how much they can pay you (minimum for an American is something like ten times that of a Thai). Teaching is always available for those with a degree and some teaching experience. IT and management jobs are usual, but they may be for an American/western company with a Thai site. Journalism possibly, with the right experience. Its a hard one these days I'm afraid. Buying or running a company is an option - American's have a treaty agreement with Thailand allowing for easier rules of ownership etc. Check it out with someone like SunbeltAsia (I have no affiliation, but I have used them for advice before and they carry lists of companies) - be careful though Thailand is tough to make good money in.

2# I would suggest Chiang Mai (but I'm biassed!). There are many beautiful girls, plenty of westerners and western services and groups that can really help. The weather is better than BKK and its cheaper. Phuket and Patters are far too touristy IMHO (so is CM to some degree, but doesn't compare to those two places!) - plenty of conmen and gold diggers/honey traps. Plenty to do in CM (more in those other places - especially if you like to party!)
Certainly come on holiday - in fact do it several times at different times of the year - maybe stay a few months and see if you like it in reality (rather than an idealised dream). Visit all these places.

3# Dollar is about 35.37 Baht (pretty low) right now. See here Baht Rates.
Personally I never book from abroad - book when you are here, you get much better deals and can always lower the price (unless you go top class). In CM I used to stay at Lai Thai . How much you spend depends on what you want to eat, where you want to stay, how much travelling you do, what you do and a million other things. I would guess your would spend probably at least $100 a day on average, but most likely a fair deal more.

4# If I could do it all again, I would have come to Thailand as soon as I hit 18! As to another country, if I didn't have all the Thai connections, I would shortlist: Brazil, Cambodia, Vietnam and Indonesia. I almost went to the Philipines many years ago, but the second visit there put me off big time.

5# Sorry, my spend is my business. It depends where you end up living of course. In BKK I would say 50k Baht/month minimum (given your list). In some outlying Isaan village you could live easily on 10k (you would probably be bored sh*tless though). It is never safe to look too rich!!!! Also, remember the old saying "The only way to leave Thailand with a small fortune is to arrive with a large one!" 

There is only one real tip that you need at the moment, and that is 'slowly, slowly, catch a monkey'. Visit, stay a while, try to live on a budget and maybe get a temp job (it'd be illegal, but not uncommon) - see how you go. Its fun here with oodles of money and a holiday mentality, not so much when struggling to scrape together enough for a room and meal - or a ticket back home. Make sure its what you want - and don't check your brain at the airport.

Good luck

PS: You can drop me a cheque for the penny


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Great Reply KL. I agree with virtually everything you say.

Welcome JaKuB. Nice to have you come on board for advice.

5/6 Days though is simply not enough time here to sus it out. You will need at least a couple of months.

I worry a bit about lovely young lads like you. Unless you are well off. It is very hard to earn a decent living here unless you work for a Foreign company who will provide a car,accommodation and a salary that is 'reasonable'.

Us old gits can manage on less but I think 60000bht a month is minimum if you live frugally.

Feel free to ask further questions........


----------



## JaKuB (Apr 6, 2009)

The initial 5-6 days would basically just be to check out the area, and take a vacation more or less... If I ever were to seriously debate moving there, I would need a job lined up, or at least a couple prospects and enough cash to last me long enough until I could. (With a returning plane ticket in case things went sour of course) 


I still have too many things to figure out before I can seriously consider the actual move, but until then a small taste of Thailand may be enough to give me the motivation to get organized and figure everything out. (basic customs, a basic understanding of the language, work visas, etc) I generally like to think things through, and don't do anything on a whim - so no worries.

Thanks for the great reply khwaam, as that pretty much answered everything I could think of at the time... and trust me king, I'll definitely be coming back with more questions, as this is the only place I could imagine that would be capable of answering them honestly and accurately. One thing that slightly irritates me though, is that americans get paid ten times more than locals if they are lucky enough to find work? Doesn't that create some sort of tension between the two of us? Even if gone unsaid, or said in a language we may not understand? Perhaps I'm wrong to assume, but it seems logical to me. *not complaining about a larger paycheck, but I do believe in being equals.*


Anyways, enjoy paradise. I'll be lurking around these pages somewhere.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

The state lists different countries/regions against a minimum wage. This is to stop what has happened in the west where many (most?) unskilled jobs are filled with cheap foreign labour. The idea is that foreigners will noly be employed where there is a need for their particular skills (and that its lacking in Thailand). It is also recognised that people from richer nations will find it harder to live like a peasant than those from poor countries, so it makes sense to limit the wages to that which the foreigner could survive on (albeit still a low wage!). ATTACHMENT TO ROYAL THAI POLICE HEADQUARTERS ORDER NO. 606/2549 shows that required for extension of stay (there is no minimum for working on a Non-Im 'O' visa, but there is for a 'B' and extensions thereof).
European Countries, Australia, Canada, Japan and U.S.A. - 50k Baht/month
South Korea, Singapore, Taiwan and Hong Kong - 45k Baht/month
Asian Countries, South America, Countries in Eastern Europe, Countries in Central America, Mexico, Turkey, Russia and South Africa - 35k Baht/month
African Countries, Cambodia, Myanmar, Laos and Vietnam - 25k Baht/month

Thais have no minimum ascribed in law.


----------

